
Show HN: Follow my journey to $50k in revenue - elyfornoville
https://www.elyfornoville.com
======
elyfornoville
Inspired by Jon Yonfook's idea and my own experiences, I’ve put together a
personal website that allows me to be more motivated on my projects. This is
my online journey in bootstrapping a business and monetizing it. My goal is to
launch various projects that solve personal problems and generate $50,000
revenue.

You can subscribe below and receive regular emails with updates on my journey,
how I failed and succeeded and what tools I used.

~~~
smrk007
FYI: Can't access the website. I'm getting "ERR_CONNECTION_RESET"

~~~
elyfornoville
That's strange. It's working on my side.

~~~
smrk007
I was able to get it to work from a LTE connection, but it's being blocked
from my organization's network. Not sure why, but I found it was blacklisted
by McAfee:
[https://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/www.elyfornoville.com](https://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/www.elyfornoville.com)
May not be a huge problem for your traffic, but I would check it out!

~~~
elyfornoville
No blacklist here:
[https://mxtoolbox.com/domain/www.elyfornoville.com/](https://mxtoolbox.com/domain/www.elyfornoville.com/)

